# Pork butt not getting enough smoke flavor.



## mathewsmatt5900 (Mar 7, 2014)

Hey guys I am new to the forum but from what I have read there is a ton of knowledge on here. I have a question for ya. I have only been smoking since Christmas and have only attempted a pork butt once which turned out pretty decent but it lacked smoke flavor. I have a master built electric smoker and I smoked on 225 and added wood every hour for 4 hours. IT got to 205 and I took it out. Bone pulled out easy and clean. Flavor was good but lacked much smoke flavor at all. Is there anything I can do differently


----------



## mathewsmatt5900 (Mar 7, 2014)

Sorry cut off on me. Any information would be greatly appreciated. Thanks


----------



## disco (Mar 7, 2014)

I would recommend getting an A-MAZE-N Pellet Smoker. It has several advantages. It will burn for about 11 hours so you don't have to feed it all the time. Also, if you want more smoke, you can light both ends of it. Even better, it is manufactured by one of the forums sponsors. It has really helped me get my smoke right on. There is usually an ad on the page but the link is www.amazenproducts.com. 

Another issue can be the kind of wood chips you use. When I want a strong smoke flavour, I use hickory. I use pecan or oak for a medium smoke and apple for a lighter smoke.

Good luck!

Disco


----------



## flash (Mar 7, 2014)

As Disco stated, the type of wood you used is probably the culprit. I like Oak and Cherry for my pork butts. Mesquite will give you a heavier smoke flavor also. How was your smoke output? Remember you still want thin and blue.













smokegoodvsevil.jpg



__ flash
__ Mar 19, 2013


----------



## mathewsmatt5900 (Mar 7, 2014)

Seemed ok but to be honest I really don't know. I used a mix of Apple and hickory probably 2to1 apple. Another thing is are you supposed to leave top vent open some or shut it fully? I have been shutting but not sure of that's correct or not.


----------



## mathewsmatt5900 (Mar 7, 2014)

Also after reading some stuff on here I don't believe I let it rest long enough and certainly didn't put it in a cooler. Could someone explain that to me and what the purpose is.


----------



## disco (Mar 7, 2014)

mathewsmatt5900 said:


> Also after reading some stuff on here I don't believe I let it rest long enough and certainly didn't put it in a cooler. Could someone explain that to me and what the purpose is.


First, re the closing the vent all the way, I don't know your unit but use a Bradley smoker which is also an electric cabinet smoker. I don't recommend closing the vent all the way. You want some airflow to circulate the smoke and to not let it build up on the food.

As for letting it rest, meat continues to cook after you take it off. The sinews in the meat tighten with heat. By letting it rest and slowly stop cooking the sinews loosen and moisture is taken back into the meat. This isn't just for smoking. If you cook a steak or a roast, you should give it a rest time to allow the temperature to slowly stabilize, pull the juices back in and the flavours to equalize. 

Disco


----------



## mathewsmatt5900 (Mar 7, 2014)

Hey thanks a lot. So for a shoulder it's eat to foil it and wrap it up in a towel and put it in a cooler for about an hour?


----------



## disco (Mar 7, 2014)

mathewsmatt5900 said:


> Hey thanks a lot. So for a shoulder it's eat to foil it and wrap it up in a towel and put it in a cooler for about an hour?


It depends on the size but if I am doing a whole pork butt or picnic shoulder, (around 10 pounds) I give it an hour in the towels/cooler.


----------



## mathewsmatt5900 (Mar 7, 2014)

Awesome thanks a lot. I sure appreciate it.


----------



## flash (Mar 8, 2014)

mathewsmatt5900 said:


> Hey thanks a lot. So for a shoulder it's eat to foil it and wrap it up in a towel and put it in a cooler for about an hour?


The nice thing is you could wrap it back in foil, then in towels, place in a cooler for several hours if need be. It will still be steaming hot when you go to pull it. Just in case you get done early sometime.


----------



## foamheart (Mar 8, 2014)

You've got all the right people telling you all the right things. Just two things to note, an electric smoker is built as a look-a-like to a fire burner. The convenience is an offset to its inability to completely mimic the end results. An electric is not a fire burner although when properly used run a dang close second. Second thing to think about, I know thru research you've already realized that the smoke absorption sweet spot is from 100 to 140 IT, oh, it still absorbs smoke above and below but at a diminished capacity. One more thought, you've got to realize that with an electric it is imperative to keep the door shut while smoking.

I'll send you a MES30 cheat sheet, it might help no matter which size or generation you have.


----------



## dockman (Mar 8, 2014)

Get the AMZNP pellet box or tube. It will make things easier for you once you learn how to light it. Which smoker do you have?


----------



## mathewsmatt5900 (Mar 8, 2014)

Master built 30in


----------



## demosthenes9 (Mar 8, 2014)

mathewsmatt5900 said:


> Seemed ok but to be honest I really don't know. I used a mix of Apple and hickory probably 2to1 apple. Another thing is are you supposed to leave top vent open some or shut it fully? I have been shutting but not sure of that's correct or not.


Apple gives off a lighter flavor than Hickory.  I'd reverse the proportions or even go with straight hickory, while spritzing with apple juice.


----------



## mathewsmatt5900 (Mar 8, 2014)

Well I tried again today. Turned out much much better. Rubbed it last night. Put it in about 500 am at 230 with a mix of hickory mesquite and a little apple. It was in for 12.5 hrs took it out at IT of 200 wrapped in foil and towels put in cooler for an hour. A lot more flavor. 













image.jpg



__ mathewsmatt5900
__ Mar 8, 2014


----------



## mathewsmatt5900 (Mar 8, 2014)

image.jpg



__ mathewsmatt5900
__ Mar 8, 2014


----------



## disco (Mar 8, 2014)

I don't know. It looks a little suspect to me. You should send it to me so I can make sure it is worthy.

Actually it looks great but I still wouldn't mind having some!

Disco


----------

